# Wiper Fluid Low Warning Light



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

My light keeps coming on indicating the fluid is low, yet the reservoir is full. Any thoughts? I assume there is a sensor that could be bad.


----------



## numlock44 (Nov 1, 2012)

I would bet on the sensor as well, I can't think of anything else ....


----------



## wminis (Oct 24, 2010)

I am also having the same issue. can some one share some pictures on where and how to locate the sensor. (2010 cc sport)

Thankyou.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

I beleive that can be deactived via vagcom. not a critial item imo if you dont want to pay for a new sensor.


----------



## DaBz1981 (Oct 8, 2010)

I had mine come on while it still had fluid. It was not full by any means, but not really empty.. maybe 25% remaining. I filled her up and light is gone.


----------



## jd14 (Apr 10, 2013)

Oddly, the same issue just happened to me. The washer fluid low light came on, I attempted to fill up the reservoir, but it only took maybe 1/2 gallon before it was full again (almost all cars I had at least took the whole gallon), but the light went off for a couple of days. I used it a few times, then noticed this morning that the light it back on but the reservoir is still basically full. 

I don't imagine this is a stored code, but my luck when I take in for service in another 4000 miles it will disappear and they won't be able to fix it. I really don't feel like making an appointment for something unimportant, but being less than a year old, I would like to get it fixed under warranty. I might make a video showing the problem. Any other suggestions?


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

I just had the same thing happen. Dealer had to order a whole new reservoir tank to replace the sensor. Getting it swapped later this week under warranty.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## nozmadd0x (Sep 2, 2013)

Having the same issue, mine is still about half full yet the light just came back on. At first it was on for a few minutes then went off and I figured maybe it was on because I was on a hill. But then yesterday it came on and hasn't gone off since. I'm just a little hesitant to take it to the dealer since I'm tuned now. Will they have to plug it in to replace it or is there a chance I can get them to do it without hooking it up to their machine?


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

I've been seeing RainX mess with the sensor in my shop.


----------



## DaBz1981 (Oct 8, 2010)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> I've been seeing RainX mess with the sensor in my shop.


I put Rain X in mine when the light came on and it's working fine.


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Mine just came on yesterday, only use RainX. Does anyone know how difficult it is to replace the sensor?


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

DaBz1981 said:


> I put Rain X in mine when the light came on and it's working fine.


It might have just been a coincidence then???

I know I don't use rainX and I didn't have the issue like the others. I use the VW schtuff...



I found this too:

Condition
92 10 04 June 2, 2010 2023609
Windshield Fluid Level Warning Indicator ON
Windshield washer fluid level warning light ON, fluid level in reservoir OK.
Technical Background
Resistance in the connector of the washer fluid level sensor.
Production Solution
No production change required.
Service
• Remove wheel and wheel housing lining, see Repair manual.
• Check wiring harness and connector for washer fluid reservoir -G33-.
• Clean contacts in wiring harness end connector and on sender -G33- , recheck indicator and washer
operation.


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

I too had the same issue and after doing some research have found that the newest formula of Rain X all season (the orange stuff) coats the two terminals on the level sensor causing it to not read correctly that the fluid is full therefore triggering the low fluid light to come on. So I contacted my dealer and asked them about this and they told me that they have had a lot of cars come in this winter with the same issue and they all had used Rain X. Coincidence? I think not. For majority of winter I was using Prestone DeIcer and when Rain X went on sale I switched. Not soon after my light came on. I thought no way can I be low already and sure enough I was only a quarter empty. So for now I just disabled the sensor via VagCom and I am gonna flush out the Rain X and go back to the blue stuff when the weather warms up (hopefully soon :banghead then turn the sensor back on and see if it turns off. Anyway just Google Rain X VW washer level sensor and you will find all sorts of threads on this subject. Hope that helps.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Wow, I too was using the orange Rain X stuff! Sounds like this could be the culprit.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

dieracks said:


> I too had the same issue and after doing some research have found that the newest formula of Rain X all season (the orange stuff) coats the two terminals on the level sensor causing it to not read correctly that the fluid is full therefore triggering the low fluid light to come on. So I contacted my dealer and asked them about this and they told me that they have had a lot of cars come in this winter with the same issue and they all had used Rain X. Coincidence? I think not. For majority of winter I was using Prestone DeIcer and when Rain X went on sale I switched. Not soon after my light came on. I thought no way can I be low already and sure enough I was only a quarter empty. So for now I just disabled the sensor via VagCom and I am gonna flush out the Rain X and go back to the blue stuff when the weather warms up (hopefully soon :banghead then turn the sensor back on and see if it turns off. Anyway just Google Rain X VW washer level sensor and you will find all sorts of threads on this subject. Hope that helps.


*I don't always use RainX but when I do...I use *


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

dieracks said:


> I too had the same issue and after doing some research have found that the newest formula of Rain X all season (the orange stuff) coats the two terminals on the level sensor causing it to not read correctly that the fluid is full therefore triggering the low fluid light to come on. So I contacted my dealer and asked them about this and they told me that they have had a lot of cars come in this winter with the same issue and they all had used Rain X. Coincidence? I think not. For majority of winter I was using Prestone DeIcer and when Rain X went on sale I switched. Not soon after my light came on. I thought no way can I be low already and sure enough I was only a quarter empty. So for now I just disabled the sensor via VagCom and I am gonna flush out the Rain X and go back to the blue stuff when the weather warms up (hopefully soon :banghead then turn the sensor back on and see if it turns off. Anyway just Google Rain X VW washer level sensor and you will find all sorts of threads on this subject. Hope that helps.


So can the sensors be cleaned?


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> *I don't always use RainX but when I do...I use *


:thumbup:


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

HunterRose said:


> So can the sensors be cleaned?


Not sure. I would imagine as long as they don't get corroded they should be able to be cleaned off. If not either replace the sensor or have your local friendly VagCom owner disable the sensor.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

HunterRose said:


> So can the sensors be cleaned?


You can try putting a spoonful of salt in. That MIGHT help.


----------



## lilfleck (Nov 28, 2008)

A lot of folks have blamed it on Rain-X... For that reason, I'm staying away. I have seen this on the Golfmk6 forum too.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

DAMN IT!!!!!! :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

I wish I saw this thread before I filled up my entire reservoir with a bottle of the RainX stuff. Now my light came on this morning as well


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Apparently there is a possible fix for this using a salt water solution which I guess dissolves whatever residue the Rain X stuff leaves on the sensor. Not sure what is involved, but my VW service manager mentioned it.


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

munnarg said:


> DAMN IT!!!!!! :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> I wish I saw this thread before I filled up my entire reservoir with a bottle of the RainX stuff. Now my light came on this morning as well


happened to both my audi and vw in the SAME week after filling up with two bottled bought for buy one get one free. The audi is now under warranty and the vw is, how ever they said using rain-x voided the warranty. I'm gonna try another dealer. I also have to get my rear window trim replaced since it is cracked.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Has anyone tried or had issues with the purple stuff? Supposedly that has rain repellent as well.


----------



## turbotwo28 (Aug 6, 2009)

poopie said:


> happened to both my audi and vw in the SAME week after filling up with two bottled bought for buy one get one free. The audi is now under warranty and the vw is, how ever they said using rain-x voided the warranty. I'm gonna try another dealer. I also have to get my rear window trim replaced since it is cracked.


Same here! No problems with the blue stuff then tried one bottle of Rain X -Orange crap and Low washer fluid.....What garbage. Anyways does anyone think vinegar will help clean up the sensor?? I'm thinking of flushing it out completely then mixing vinegar with regular water while it's warm then eventually go back to the blue stuff.:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## eeexel (Oct 7, 2009)

Experiencing this same thing after filling up with rain-x all season in my 2011 jsw. The worst part is, is that when it came back on, I topped it off again thinking something funky happened. :banghead: is there anyway to purge this stuff out?


----------



## sixxbass (Apr 28, 2015)

The fluid light was on in my cc as well.....after using rainx.....I poured a little white vinegar into the wiper fluid reservoir and it went out.


----------

